# machine knit mermaid tail pattern



## Borgerding (Mar 15, 2015)

Has anyone found a pattern for the mermaid tail that is done on a knitting machine, i have looked up this topic and i find hand knit and crochet but have not found one done on machine?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Borgerding said:


> Has anyone found a pattern for the mermaid tail that is done on a knitting machine, i have looked up this topic and i find hand knit and crochet but have not found one done on machine?


There is a pattern - Make Me A Mermaid - 
Country Knitting of Maine -News & Views Volume 10 Issue #1, September/October 2015
http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/NewsViews2015-2016Volume10.html


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Borgerding said:


> Has anyone found a pattern for the mermaid tail that is done on a knitting machine, i have looked up this topic and i find hand knit and crochet but have not found one done on machine?


I just finished two! Totally made on the machine. I had to do gauges and a lot of hand manipulation to get the scales. Glad to be finished and sorry to say I didn' t write the pattern down. I' m not a pattern writer...I can envision it in my head and work it out but that's all...we're not all meant to be designers! If I had to make it again I'd be in the same boat to figure it out all over again. Needless to say I'm happy with my results. Just hope my GD's are happy as well! One is for a 3 year old and the other is for an eleven year old.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Borgerding said:


> Has anyone found a pattern for the mermaid tail that is done on a knitting machine, i have looked up this topic and i find hand knit and crochet but have not found one done on machine?


The answerlady.com has this machine knit pattern


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is the one I made for my sister last Christmas. 

I plugged the measurements into one of the "knitting tools" I have online (along with gauge etc) to get the instructions for both sides of the the body. I used a scallop crochet stitch for the side seams and an edge on the tail. 
I used the Knit Leader for the tail and a tuck pattern that I thought looked like fish scales. 
She wanted it long so she would pull it up to her shoulders it she wanted. When I put it all together I thought it needed something to break up the front so I crocheted large scallops using the same yarn and a strand of gold metallic crochet yarn and scattered them over the front. 
I also used the gold metallic in the tail fin. 
This couldn't be easier on the knitting machine. 

One feature I didn't think of (and that my sister said would have been nice) was a "trap door" of sorts for the feet. She said her feet get hot and it would be perfect if she could just stick them out for a while. 

Hopes this helps.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Great project. Love the scales. Colour is fishlike too.


----------



## Borgerding (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you to all of you, i thought your mermaid tails look great.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

the one i did is similar to jrstuart but I did short rows across the front.


----------



## ANNIEMARIEB (Feb 19, 2017)

ANY BODY GOT A PATTERN I CAN DOWNLOAD FOR MERMAID TAIL SACK


----------

